# Here's a REALLY hard to fill request: Eerie Christmas Music!



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

OK! Local haunt guy has a twisted Santa costume and I thought having a couple twisted (music only) Christmas carols playing would add sooooo much. Any sources?

Alternately: Any way to warp and twist standard sound files in Audacity???


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

What about 'Making Christmas' or some of the other cuts from 'Nightmare Before Christmas'. Just a thought.


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

How about something off this?
http://www.cthulhulives.org/Solstice/


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

I found the Solstice music yesterday and that would be my choice if nothing else comes up. Anybody know if it's downloadable anywhere?

I'm hoping for something instrumental and familiar like traditional carols but gone awry. Kinda like Virgil's Klown CD where you would recognize the tune but it's been bastardized and made creepy.

And yeah, I'm as picky about my music and lighting as I am about the props!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

The 'christmas' version of the haunted mansion music is really good.


----------



## Death Wraith (Mar 23, 2006)

Is that downloadable anywhere? Time is short you know!!


----------



## halfcracked (Oct 13, 2006)

Thought the solstice had some samples available from their new album atleast. You could lift a few that way. They are cthulu versions of the traditional carols.


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

You might be able to make some old standards suitably eerie by playing with the eq to wash out the bass and high treble (think telephone sound) and reverb, to make it sound kind of far-off and ethereal. You might also try overlaying some sinister chords, sound effects, or some such.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

This one is kinda eerie sounding...
http://www.mp3search.us/mp3-Low-low-little drummer boy-166532.asp

I was thinking the same thing as Long_Tom, but a little different.

Get a midi recording of some Christmas song.
Open it in a midi mixer program
Change some of the instruments to things like a toy piano or the like
Slow down the tempo
Add some echo and other effects

But that all takes time.


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

just for reference sake

I know its very very late

http://www.scarylittlechristmas.com/


----------



## DrSmith239 (Sep 7, 2007)

This may sound a little odd, but have you considered contacting a local elementary school? See if you can convince the band director to let the 5th or 6th graders play a couple of Christmas songs for ya. 

You'll have to drag along some recording equipment (I'd suggest a laptop and a GOOD microphone), but the sound will be one of a kind and should fit the bill. I've been to my share of grade school band concerts and they play just well enough to get the tune, but badly enough that it'll set ANYbody's teeth on edge. I've actually thought about using this method myself.

Just a thought.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

Here is a cite i saced that has all the scarolls from the haunted mansion holiday! http://www.lair2000.net/night_holiday/night_holiday.html


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

dont know if anyone posted this so I'll throw this into the ring.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=5135


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

There's also Nox Arcana's CD "Winter's Knight".

-TM


----------



## Dminor (Sep 10, 2008)

scare-m said:


> just for reference sake
> 
> I know its very very late
> 
> http://www.scarylittlechristmas.com/


that cd rocks. we listen to it every year.


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

If you don't go the "eerie" route but still want something halloween/Christmas themed, this might be worth considering. It does have vocals. I kind of like the "We wish you a happy halloween". The CD's under 5 bucks:

http://www.bigscreamtv.info/scarols.html


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Danny Elfman did the music to Scrooged as well as Nightmare Before Christmas. Both those have pieces that may work for you.


----------

